# Poop "burns" .... cause? treatment?



## heathenmom

The last 2 poops that dd has had have "burned" her little bottom. Everywhere it touched is red and inflamed. She laid there this morning and just screamed as I tried as gently as I could to get the poop off of her.









As far as I know, she hasn't had anything new in her diet. My mom watches her during the day and knows how anal I am about what she eats.







I just can't imagine what's causing this!

To treat, I've just been cleaning her as gently as possible, then coating her bottom in Butt Paste. I know it's terrible for diapers, but getting her better is more important to me and that stuff does seem to help.

Should I be doing anything differently? Is there anything I can *add* to her diet to help get her system straightened out? I just feel so bad for her. The only way she could sleep last night was on top of me, belly to belly ... my poor sweet girl.


----------



## Llyra

DD used to get those whenever she ate anything acidic, like tomatoes or oranges. I also used Butt Paste, and had some success with it. Eliminating the acidic food worked well, too. I think it's very likely something she ate, maybe something that hasn't bothered her in the past. Also, you know this already but I'll mention it-- trying to catch her pooping and change her as fast as possible.


----------



## JBaxter

Is she teething? My DS would get a nasty red bum just before he got new teeth. I found patting it with mylanta helped the redness.


----------



## heathenmom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *llyra*
DD used to get those whenever she ate anything acidic, like tomatoes or oranges. I also used Butt Paste, and had some success with it. Eliminating the acidic food worked well, too. I think it's very likely something she ate, maybe something that hasn't bothered her in the past. Also, you know this already but I'll mention it-- trying to catch her pooping and change her as fast as possible.

She hasn't had any tomatoes in a week, and I still haven't given her citrus yet. I'm racking my brain but can't think of anything she's eaten that's acidic. AFA changing her quickly ... my mom is GREAT with Fiona, but stays very busy ... I think sometimes that she gets distracted and doesn't realize Fiona needs changing.







I don't know how to say anything to her without hurting her feelings....

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JBaxter*
Is she teething?

Probably. It seems like a new one pops out every other day!







It didn't occur to me that the 2 could be connected ... thanks, mama!


----------



## boscopup

I second the guess of teething. My DS gets red when he has teething poopies.

Also, I will admit that sometimes, I don't notice that my DS has pooped, and he might sit in it for 15 minutes or so while playing.







He's one that likes to play on his own, so I'll check e-mail or something while he's having a good time. Since cloth diapers don't smell, I sometimes don't notice that he's pooped until he asks to be held. Then I get a slight wiff and I open up the back of the diaper to take a bigger wiff, and THEN I smell it.







In sposies, you could smell it across the room!

MOST of the time, I notice him pooping and change him right away, but those times that he does a stealth poop... I have no clue how long he's been sitting in it. He's not sitting in it for hours or anything though. But even sitting in poop for 15 minutes can cause a red butt, especially when combined with teething poopy (we're getting molars and canines right now - oh joy).

I hope your DD feels better soon!!


----------



## Kari_mom

We've been battling this too, in Jack's case I think oranges are the culprit. I find that a soak in the tub with baking soda really helps the irritated bum feel better fast. Like from tears to giggles fast. Then I use a barrier cream to protect and give the area a chance to heal plus change as often as I can.


----------



## mothergooseofthree

All three of my kids had this when teething. Try the Mylanta or something similar, it seemed to soothe the burn. It would probably help even more to give the baby a little of it orally, but I never tried it.


----------



## CadenJames062503

I've had battled this with Caden's sensitive butt for the last 2 years! One thing that really works really well is soaking in the tub then let them air out for at least 10 to 20 mintues before putting the new diaper on!


----------



## willowsmama

A nice , warm longish bath helps a ton.

Then I coat the affected area in Mylanta. I sawa post here about it and it works great! Let the water evap. out till it's a paste ( pour in a small cup) then put the paste right on.


----------



## heathenmom

When this happens (it's not the first time ...), she starts screaming if you even say the WORD *bath*. If I get her calmed down enough to get in the tub, she won't willingly sit down in the water and screams through the whole process. I'm kind of embarrassed to admit that I usually let her go without bathing until it clears up (a day or two at most). I'll "spot-clean" her with a damp cloth, but that's about it.

I'll definitely try the Mylanta, though.


----------



## Basylica

DS gets that with anything acidic too. when he was little bitty, if I looked sideways at OJ his butt would turn red. he's okay with fruits now (I swear, he's a fruitbat with sneakers) but when he's teething he gets that awful acidy watery poo typical of teething, and his butt turns red and often gets oozy weeping sores if it goes on too long








He's actually suffering from that now, because he's been pooping that nasty poo like 5x a day, and his poor skin can't take it









When it was just the red sore skin, i'd do a little burts bees, and let him go coverless in a prefold or fitted ALL day, except at naptime. Usually it was gone in a matter of hours.

The only time we've had a ongoing rash has been recently since he's been getting all four canine teeth at the same time and has been having the awful poo ALL day for weeks and weeks now


----------



## JBaxter

I would stand Nathan in the sink and use the sprayer w/ warm water instead of trying to wipe him ( he actually got a bleeding diaper rash several times --cloth really helped him). I would let him air dry and then do the mylanta ( let it sit out to get thicker as pp said) I did give him about 1/4 tsp from time to time when it was really burny poo.


----------



## Basylica

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boscopup*
I second the guess of teething. My DS gets red when he has teething poopies.

Also, I will admit that sometimes, I don't notice that my DS has pooped, and he might sit in it for 15 minutes or so while playing.







He's one that likes to play on his own, so I'll check e-mail or something while he's having a good time. Since cloth diapers don't smell, I sometimes don't notice that he's pooped until he asks to be held. Then I get a slight wiff and I open up the back of the diaper to take a bigger wiff, and THEN I smell it.







In sposies, you could smell it across the room!

MOST of the time, I notice him pooping and change him right away, but those times that he does a stealth poop... I have no clue how long he's been sitting in it. He's not sitting in it for hours or anything though. But even sitting in poop for 15 minutes can cause a red butt, especially when combined with teething poopy (we're getting molars and canines right now - oh joy).

I hope your DD feels better soon!!


HAHAHAHA!!

I'm constantly saying how my DS is a "stealth pooper"!!!
Occasionally I catch him grunting, but often he poops all stealthlike and I won't find it until he walks by me or climbs into my lap, etc.

Or, whats worse is when he poops in the middle of the night with this teething poo, and sits in it for hours and hours


----------



## Adamsmama

My oldest has the same problem. I think he is lactose intolerant. (He is almost 3--we took him off of dairy about 4 months ago and this has cleared up). He would go through periods of very acidic poop which caused big sores. He didn't want me to wipe him and he would cry during diaper changes.


----------



## pfamilygal

My son had terrible burning poops when he had apple juice or grape juice. I cut out juice completely. And they all have the nasty red bottom poops when teething.

I use Maalox with a little cornstarch on top.


----------

